# Chameleon Washing Hands



## Mime454 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwww :wub: They seem like fun pets.


----------



## hierodula (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol hes like trying to grab the water to climb.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Sep 20, 2012)

Love these guys,hope to someday get one myself


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 20, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> Love these guys,hope to someday get one myself


Me too! I want a panther!


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm gonna see if mine will do the same thing. They are too cute.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 20, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm gonna see if mine will do the same thing. They are too cute.


Let us know!


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol. he does seem to be trying to clamp the water


----------

